# Senior Dog Food



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Okay so I've been thinking about senior dog food for my Chihuahua. But I feel a bit lost. 
Right now I'm not very interested in brands or even cost. Most likely it'll be a brand that I give the other dogs. So Simply Nourish (if they even have a senior formula) Authority, maybe Purina Pro Plan, Nature's Recipe. 
1st question: what age is a Chihuahua considered a "senior" 
If you have ever owned or own a senior Chihuahua do you give them senior food? And why or why not? 
Do they make senior dog food for small breeds? 
These are the questions that I'll start with if any one could give more advice that be great, thanks.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Most foods say senior starts at age 7, but it is subjective. 
I have owned a senior small dog, but not a senior Chihuahua. I did not stick to senior food, but did give him some at the end of his life because he could digest it better (Lotus senior small bites).
There is senior food made for small dogs.

All that being said, if the dog is doing well on what you are feeding, I see no reason to change it. Most senior foods are just lower in calories and fat, so if your dog is at a good weight now, you would have to feed more than you do now to maintain that weight.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi! I think that a good food mentioned by the Whole dog Journal is fine. These are for "all life stages". You can get most of the foods mentioned at PetCo/Smart stores. Some are in specialty dog boutiques. Acana,Merrick,Halo,Wellness, and many others mentioned in the Journal. I have 3 chi's and their ages are 11,9, and 5. I feed a grain-free kibble called American National Premium which I buy at a boutique.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Interesting, I'll look into the kibbles I feed now and see if it says all life stages. I don't think so though. 
I wasn't aware it's lower in fat and calories. 
I think I'm going to leave her on just the "regular" adult food. 
I sorta was thinking it was "extra special" since the bags say for seniors. Lol 

What are your thoughts on vitamins for seniors? Or just even Chihuahuas in general?
Let's say the dog is healthy but just wanted to give it a vitamin for overall health/ wellbeing. 
Do you give your Chi's vitamins? 
I'm aware there are many opinions but I was reading that you should give senior dogs supplements or vitamins. Just a thought


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The only supplement I give is for arthritis. Glucosomine and chronditing (spelled?). No vitamins. If the food is a high grade, it has all the vitamins the dog needs. May I ask what you are feeding this dog?


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

At the moment boiled chicken with white rice. Tuesday night/ Wednesday early morning she got sick, puking and diarrhea. I put her on a "bland diet" Thankfully she's fully okay and acting like her old self. And no signs of symptoms within the 1st 24 hours. But I tend to wait the full 48 hours. 
I'll change her food either Saturday or Sunday. 

Anyway, she gets fed Simply Nourish grain free small breed chicken and something (I forgot and don't have the original bag at the moment) 
She aslo gets fed Authority small breed grain free chicken and something (once again don't remember) 
I switch back and forth between the two
I don't always get the small breed versions, just depends but its the same flavor. 

I know they aren't "high" grade/quality dog food. But honestly that's all I can really afford since I do have 4 and she does great on it (no issues) and so does my "sensitive" food dog. And I prefer to keep them all on the same food. It's much easier for me. Back then each dog had their own bag and it was hard to keep up with all 4. 

Before she got sick she was eating Dog for Dog (that's the actual brand called, they help feed shelter dogs when you buy a bag I believe) I never had bought this brand but tried it since it was marked reduced price (going to expire May 17th. I bought it a month within expiration) It was the Lamb and brown rice 
I don't plan on buying it again but it definitely was a good price.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Simply Nourish: chicken, pea, and potatoe
Authority: chicken and pea


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

We haven't switched to a senior food for our chis. We have had two who lived over 16 years on our normal dog food. We currently have a 13 year old, a 12 year old, a 7 year old, and 6 month old all on the same food. We haven't used vitamin supplements.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

susan davis said:


> The only supplement I give is for arthritis. Glucosomine and chronditing (spelled?). No vitamins. If the food is a high grade, it has all the vitamins the dog needs. May I ask what you are feeding this dog?


Chihuahuas can have arthritis...? 
I wasn't aware, I seriously thought only larger dogs could get arthritis. 
Surprised but good to know.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

chideb said:


> We haven't switched to a senior food for our chis. We have had two who lived over 16 years on our normal dog food. We currently have a 13 year old, a 12 year old, a 7 year old, and 6 month old all on the same food. We haven't used vitamin supplements.


I'm learning that senior dog food isn't right for every dog. Which is good to know. 
I'm going to just leave her on adult food. 
Especially after the responses I got.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I think you are doing well by your dogs. Those foods may not be the pinnacle of wonderful according to some, but they are solid, mid-range foods. The important thing is that it is working for your dogs and fits your budget. I will echo the others in saying supplements are not necessary unless there is a specific issue, like Susan's dog/s who need extra joint support.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I bought Nutrisca grain free at the grocery store because I was in a hurry and didn't have time to stop at the pet store a couple of days ago. The food was for Jr since he was on low. 
On dog food advisor it was a 5 star and I just read it today it actually says "for al life stages"
I actually have to switch Sunshine to it since there is no more Simply Nourish but I'll see if she likes it and how she does


----------

